# alright here she is



## 93sentraxe (Jul 16, 2002)

this is my 93 sentra xe with 143,000 miles on it id say its in pretty good shape for being 11 years old. well any way here are some pics the only thing mising are my tsuru head lights and tailights cause i just dropped them off to paint yesterday ill have them on in week and add new pics with them insatlled. tell me what u guys think 

http://www.cardomain.com/id/93sentraxe


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

not bad time for some rims but the Flush Trunk is looking NICE


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> Flush Trunk is looking NICE


true


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

nice trunk setup and wicked clean b13. :thumbup:


----------



## 93sentraxe (Jul 16, 2002)

i had a set of konig tuners but i thrashed them in a pot hole so ive been without rims for over a year now and i dont mind to much but i have been looking around for some new ones iam thinking black it would look clean as hell


----------



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

looks good
clean dash


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

"she" is nice. :thumbup:


----------

